# Looking For A Relaxing Beach Area



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

In a week I leave for another visit to the wonderfully hot and humid islands. I simply can't wait and despite what you all think, the woman I'm going to see is really the most amazing woman in the entire world. Sorry. It's true. I've lost count of which visit # this is (5? 6?) but need a little advise. We want to get away from people and need a beach. We've thought about Batangas as a few-days-away destination. Looking at the options I found a few but I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion of a relaxing beach resort in that area which we should check out?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

spunge said:


> In a week I leave for another visit to the wonderfully hot and humid islands. I simply can't wait and despite what you all think, the woman I'm going to see is really the most amazing woman in the entire world. Sorry. It's true. I've lost count of which visit # this is (5? 6?) but need a little advise. We want to get away from people and need a beach. We've thought about Batangas as a few-days-away destination. Looking at the options I found a few but I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion of a relaxing beach resort in that area which we should check out?


Hi Sponge,

I went ahead and changed the title for ya and hope it's okay.

Well If you're looking for a quite, relaxing beach area right here on Luzon Island, I'd try San Antonio, Zambalas a bit further West from Subic Bay. My wife and kids and I spent a few days there a few years ago and had a blast! In that location there are many beach resorts and most all are very affordable. I'll add a You-tube video of the same area we were at. 
Again, it's a great area and off the tourist track so the costs are way lower. 

Added note: In this video the sand looks like fine grain and white. In reality it is a heavy, course, black sand. Darnedest stuff I've ever seen! 


Jet Lag. 

Video Below:


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I still like El Nido with last time there in Spring 2009, but unsure of any changes or build up in last 5 yrs. That was fairly quiet and we stayed in a hut type place right on the beach there and took out boats to go snorkeling, island hopping, etc. Back then it was Great. Also, if you Avoid White Beach at Puerto Galera, and go to a few other hidden jewels, it's great privacy and nice places. One of those (I don't know name) is about a 1/2 mi or more Way down from White Beach to left that we walked down to and found....secluded, but is on the road, so accessible. I know we said we'd like to come back there sometime. Also, an Aussie run dive resort way past CoCo Beach resort...took whole familyi there in 2010 and it was a lot more private, with great food and place to just hang out and good snorkeling we thought literally right there off the beach....we took a banca from Batangas to the main port area at Puerto and then got a banca that goes directly to resort...I believe Blue Ribbon Dive Resort. If you google dive resorts Puerto Galera, it will bring up several on that side of island and again, you can be away from the hectic nature of White Beach. If doing Zambales like Jet recommends, then check out Fil-Aussie Resort little further up the road and on pass San Miguel .....It's a great get away if still existent....It does show up on Google (In 90's was run by an Aussie and his Filipina wife...had Tons of privacy and white sand beaches.)
Lastly, we did stay place way down South Batangas in 2008 that was pretty much ok, but not my favorite. I believe there's an Eagle Point dive resort down there that a friend of mine said was nice and private...unsure about the beach though.....on Google.


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information. I have some homework now.

We spent time at Crystal Beach in San Narciso, Zambales last December and enjoyed it (off season = quiet, relaxing) but since we've been there we are thinking someplace different this time. It's a fall back still but hoping for something south of Manila. We only have about 3 days to get away so we don't want to go too far either. 

Thanks for the information about White Beach and Puerto Galera. I hadn't considered Puerto as I didn't realize how small the water way was between the islands there. I don't think we will be diving (or surfing or much of anything) though as she will have just completed the TNF 100 ultramarathon in Baguio the previous weekend (first weekend in May) and walking can even be a challening after such an event 

She's also been to El Nido (looking at her with a scowl as I didn't go) and she loved it. It doesn't sound like it changed much since you were there Nickleback99


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

There's Kabayan Beach Resort at Laiya, San Juan Batangas. The travel time from Manila is about 4 hours. 


Here's the link to its website.
Kabayan Beach Resort: Welcome!


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

march said:


> There's Kabayan Beach Resort at Laiya, San Juan Batangas. The travel time from Manila is about 4 hours.
> 
> 
> Here's the link to its website.
> Kabayan Beach Resort: Welcome!


Thanks March. I assume you have been there yourself? It received decent ratings & comments on TripAdvisor


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

spunge said:


> Thanks March. I assume you have been there yourself? It received decent ratings & comments on TripAdvisor


Yes, I've been there twice. Way back in 2005 and 2006. I tried to make a reservation last march for a holy week get away. Unfortunately it was fully booked. I ended up in club balai isabela in talisay, batangas and just took a hike at taal volcano.

by the way, the photos in the Kabayan website is pretty much what it is in actual. Unlike other beach resorts who try to edit their resorts' photos and make it appear beautiful with white sand and clear blue beach. 

So far its the best beach that i've been to in southern luzon, although i've never been to puerto galera. There's another beach resort in laiya, batangas named la luz. i don't recommend it. Although i've never been there, my wife has been and she's not impressed. she said the sand is black.

One more thing, if you're planning to bring your own food to kabayan, call the resort first, i'm not sure if it is allowed or if there is a corkage fee.


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

great. Thanks March. Funny you mentioned Club Balai Isabela as I was there last December for the dragonboat race they hosted. Going to the volcano would be a nice adventure though.

Good to hear about the photos on the site and is one reason I rely on other sources for pictures as much as I can. It does look like a nice resort.

I considered La Luz but decided against it as it looked a bit busier than we were looking for and from your comments, it seems that was a good decision (even if for other reasons). 

Unfortunately plans have changed a bit and it doesn't look like we will be able to get away to someplace quiet this time. The information is much appreciated and well, we have it for next time. The one good thing about the Philippines is that there's something always to see (just have to magically create more time)


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

spunge said:


> In a week I leave for another visit to the wonderfully hot and humid islands. I simply can't wait and despite what you all think, the woman I'm going to see is really the most amazing woman in the entire world. Sorry. It's true. I've lost count of which visit # this is (5? 6?) but need a little advise. We want to get away from people and need a beach. We've thought about Batangas as a few-days-away destination. Looking at the options I found a few but I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion of a relaxing beach resort in that area which we should check out?


spunge? Flight to Cebu from MNL only about $50 and from there white sand beaches in almost every direction. Needing the same getaway as you, don't want malls or crowds. I'll be on Malapascua for my getaway...long (4 hour) ride north from Cebu, then a half hour boat ride, but from then on? Pure peace and restfulness, worth the escape.

Not much on the island and most 'resorts' still had open rooms last i checked. Luckily food is great, drinks are plentiful and diversions few and far between.

Hope you get some quality time this time. Quiet sunsets on nice beaches in private locations with that special someone are really nice when you can : )

pac


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh interesting. I never thought about Cebu. From your description it sounds exactly line what we wanted. Will keep it in mind for next time (sitting in Baguio at the moment)


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

If you don't want to travel too far then there is the Hundred Islands National Park and Patar beach near Bolinao. Decent beach resorts and should be quiet again soon (though the Independence Day long weekend may be busy)


----------

